# Hello from myself and my lil guy Frankie



## DeniseHole (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello I’m Denise, I live in Ontario Canada and I have a little buddy who owns me, Frankie


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Handsome boy. I'm sure you really enjoy him. You're come to the right place for people owned by budgies. A big parrot inside of a small package.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your little one is very sweet 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies! We're so glad you've decided to continue your budgie research and journey with us here  We look forward to seeing you around the forums!

Be sure to read through all of the forum's many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:

You have come to a great place to learn more about budgies! Frankie is very handsome. While I am not convinced, my mom is sure that my budgie owns me.

I look forward to seeing more of you both around the forums. Good luck with your sweet companion/master. 

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Denise and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your little Frankie is simply precious! 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome! Frankie is absolutely adorable!


----------

